# cjc&ghrp vs mk677



## psych (Aug 24, 2016)

FOR PEOPLE THAT HAVE DONE BOTH

1. What combo do you like better?
2.Pros and cons 

For me mk677 was better. Bloat was a bitch. But it's PO and not subcu/im.


----------



## Magnus82 (Aug 24, 2016)

I like the convenience of mk but really have to watch the bloat.  Ghrp has less bloat but the multiple inj are a pain in the ass.  I do feel mk has stronger affects than [email protected]  Clinical trials in AD patients showed a 60% increase in igf at 6weeks and a 72% increase in igf after 1 year while using 25mg mk-677. It was also shown in younger men to increase stage IV sleep by 50% and REM sleep by 20%.  All in all I find mk to be superior to ghrp/cjc with the exception of high dosed ipamorelin.


----------



## big_rich (Aug 24, 2016)

I've always,wanted to use peptides between cycles to help maintain gain after pct but pinning that often turns ne off from it. MK is so much easier


----------



## big_rich (Aug 24, 2016)

....


----------

